

Mars was a WET, WARM MISTRESS: Curiosity probes once-moist bottom - hotgoldminer
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/12/08/nasa_if_wed_landed_curiosity_earlier_it_would_have_been_underwater/

======
hotgoldminer
And they say women are under represented in science.... gee I wonder why!

